# lifted titan plowing



## 08titan (Dec 6, 2013)

hey everyone I'm new here and new to plowing. i have an 08 titan "no fear" edition lol. But anyway it has a 6" pro comp lift and 36" tires. I really would love to put a snoway 26 series on this truck will the lift mess anything up? is it possible?


----------



## 07titan (Oct 4, 2012)

Wouldn't do it having lifted the T. I've been running my Titan (07 SE Off Rd) for 3 yrs now. Certain plows have height restrictions. I've plowed 2 yrs now with the Western HTS and been pleased. My first yr was a rear hitched superplow. Very slick plow - but I hand pushed 1000 lbs of salt. lol This yr I'm running the HTS and a Boss TGS1100 spreader. I'm getting lazy haha

Lower ball joints lifted - wear out quick - add a plow - might have issues.


----------



## atrinh15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ive seen a lot of trucks lifted and plowing. This is the thing we mod our trucks to our likings but we need it to do work as well. I know Fisher has different size pins for different heights. Some guys have even welded a new frame bracket to make it work. Your putting on 400-1000 lbs of weight depending on what you put on. Your going to have wear and tear regardless. 

Just go to your local dealer and see if they'll be able to put it on.


----------



## 08titan (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys what about timbrens on the front do you guys use them? I heard they will help save my front suspension a bit?


----------



## atrinh15 (Aug 3, 2010)

08titan;1678898 said:


> Thanks for the input guys what about timbrens on the front do you guys use them? I heard they will help save my front suspension a bit?


Won't apply to you cause you have a lifted truck. Timberns are just a big bump stop. Theres going to be wear and tear regardless especially cuz you have a lifted truck.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a sweet T! Been running a 26 series on my T since new (2006), great combo, but the lower pin needs to be at a height of 8"-10" otherwise you get uneven cutting edge wear. I'm running 2.5"-3" above stock with 34" (actual height) tires and have had to do some fab magic to lower the mount at the expense of ground clearance. I remove my mount in the spring so I can run on the beach/trails/woods without smacking anything, which is a total PITA. I have been very happy with the performance and durability of my Snoway, but the low hanging frame is a definite drawback if you value off road clearance. A friend has a Silverado with a 6" lift and 35's, he went with a Western Ultra mount truck frame and got the "ultra to uni-mount Kit" to hook up to his uni mount plow. This worked out very well because there are several height settings on the conversion piece, he has it set on the lowest and the a-frame sits nearly level. i will say if you do put a plow on your T, keep a close eye on your lower ball joints and your front hub bearings, at almost 100k mine are pretty well toasted, but you're already accelerating the wear with the lift and tires. As for Timbrens, they will not help you with the lift.


----------

